# Dell Blank Screen after Start-up, External Monitor



## NotSoMuch (Jul 27, 2007)

Dell Inspiron 5160 Laptop
2 years old
Windows XP Home Edition

Hi,

My screen stays blank after I hit the power button. I can hear the inspiron 5160's VERY loud fan as usual, but no dell logo, XP or anything.

At first, I had to turn it off by holding down the power button.
Now, I just hit the Power button and the sound stops immediately. (the laptop goes off, I should say)

Tried Ctrl + F11 (which may have been silly since I had a blank screen and not a logo). Nothing doing.

I hooked up an external monitor as suggested in similar threads, but no image came up there either.

No love lost for the laptop, but I need one or two V.important un-backed up files.
It's been a slow, VERY LOUD and HOT piece of ...equipment almost since I got it.

H-E-L-P!!!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try reseating your ram chips. Also remove the mini pci card if you have one.

If none of the above works, this will let you access the hard drive.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1871517&CatId=470


----------



## NotSoMuch (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the reply!

There's no PCI card, and reseating the RAM had no effect. 

But I am truly grateful for the link and will get that ASAP.

I saw Staples had some File Trasfer USB cable (Tornado),
but I think I prefer the one you suggested.

Thanks Again!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I usb file transfer cable requires a working computer. 
The one I linked you to lets you remove the hard drive and access it from a working computer.


----------



## whatswiththat (Jul 30, 2007)

put an install disk in see what happen by the way is it compleatly dead or do you at least get a flashing cursa


----------



## NotSoMuch (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Terrister...good thing I "preferred it" huh? Would have hated to find out the hard way! 

Whatswith, I don't get anything at all...just the sound of the fan going on and on and on...which it did when it was "alive"...


----------

